# Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen



## Ferdinand (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin momentan am Planen eines Pflanzenteiches mit Hauptfokus auf Seerosen.

Zum Bau werde ich demnächst noch einen Beitrag schreiben. (habe da noch ein paar Fragen )

Aber für die Planung der Zonierung brauche ich erst mal Pflanzennamen und deren Ansprüche.

Also

Ich suche hauptsächlich schön und groß Blühende, mehrjährige, winterharte Pflanzen.
ca. 0-40cm Wassertiefe

Und bei der Suche bräuchte ich eure Erfahrung, euer Wissen und eure Bilder.

Folgende habe ich selbst schon herausgefunden:
- sämtliche __ Calla's bzw. __ Aronstab Sorten ( Sumpfcalla, Scheincalla,...)
- sämtliche Schwert und __ Iris Sorten ( gelb, Weiß, Blau,....)
- sämtliche __ Hechtkraut Sorten
- sämtliche __ Gauklerblumen Sorten
- Sumpfdotter
- __ Hahnenfuß
- __ Fieberklee
- Blutweiderisch
- __ Goldkeule
- Sumpfgladiole
- Sumpf- Wolfsmilsch
- Sumpf __ Storchschnabel
- Kugel Prime
- __ Sumpfporst
- __ Wasserähre
- Japan Orchidee
- Beinwell

Ich hoffe ihr kennt noch ein Paar.


Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Nikolai (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Ferdinand,

der __ Wasserfenchel fehlt meiner Meinung nach auf Deiner Liste

 

Auch die __ Schwanenblume ist sehr schön. Leider habe ich kein Bild davon. Aber im Hintergrund vom Fenchel erkennt man verschwommen eine Blütendolde davon.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo Ferdinand,

versuch es doch mal hiermit: Werners interaktive Pflanzenliste (Excel) Die kannst Du nach Deinen Bedürfnissen filtern und sortieren....

Ausserdem fehlt die __ Schwanenblume...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hi Ferdinand,

die Japanorchidee (Bletilla striata) kannst Du von der Liste streichen. Wird zwar immer mal als Sumpfplanze angeboten, gibt an solchen Standorten aber den Löffel ab (braucht zwar etwas feuchten (aber nur im Sommer) aber trotzdem durchlässige Böden - z.B 20cm oberhalb des Wasserspiegel im Moorbeet - ist aber auch keine echte Moorpflanze. Sonst verfaulen die knolligen Rhizome im Winter)

was grün geschreiben ist findest Du hier auch im Lexikon - brauchst nur das grüne Wort anzuklicken und landest dann direkt beim Eintrag

apropos Sumpfgladiole: Der Name gilt nur für Gladiolus palustris - die wächst aber trotz Namens auf Feuchtwiesen, ähnlich wie Fritillaria meleagris. Was als Sumpfgladiole verkauft wird ist die __ Kaffernlilie (Schizostyles coccinea), eine nicht "ganz" winterharte Uferstaude aus Süd-Afrika

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo, wie sieht es mit der hier aus
http://www.poetschke.de/Moor-Orchidee--1210d1a123465.html?query=Moor-Orchidee
Die spukt mir seid letztem Jahr im Kopf rum
VG Monika


----------



## Ferdinand (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hier noch mal eine geupdatete Liste:

__ Igelschlauch
__ Wiesenknöterich
__ Schwanenblume
__ Sumpfdotterblume
Gefüllte Sumpfdotterblume
Weiße Sumpfdotterblume
Mehrkronblättrige Sumpfdotterblume
__ Sumpfwolfsmilch
__ Gottesgnadenkraut
Geflügeltes __ Johanniskraut
Asiatische Sumpfschwertlilie
Wasserschwertlilie
__ Sommerknotenblume
Sumpfhornklee
Gelbe Scheincalla
Weiße Scheincalla
__ Pfennigkraut
Goldfelberich
Straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich
Gewöhnlicher Gilbweiderich
__ Blutweiderich
Rutenweiderich
__ Fieberklee
Getüpfelte Gauklerblume
Buntblättrige Gauklerblume
Sumpfgladiole
Kugel Prime
__ Sumpfporst
__ Wasserähre
Beinwell
Sumpf __ Storchschnabel
Blaublütige Gauklerblume
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
Röhriger __ Wasserfenchel
Wasserfenchel
__ Goldkeule
Sumpfdickblatt
Weißes __ Hechtkraut
Hechtkraut
Riesenhechtkraut
Brennender __ Hahnenfuß
Zungenhahnenfuß
Breitblättriges __ Pfeilkraut
__ Europäisches Pfeilkraut
__ Bittersüßer Nachtschatten
__ Bachbunge
Schlangenwurz
__ Eidechsenschwanz


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hi Monika,

die winterharte Moor-Orchidee heißt jedenfalls __ Pogonie  (aber das was Pötschke hier zeigt hat damit nichts zu tun. Das hier ist wieder mal eindeutig so ein computergetürktes Katalog-Foto was ganz klar in die Kategorie Betrug fällt um  Interessenten das Geld aus der Tasche zu zieh ). Traue nie dem Foto eines Gartenversandes. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Ferdinand,
mir fehlt __ Wasserminze auf deiner Liste.
Hab 3 Sorten davon und neben den Blüten riechen sie sehr angenehm frisch. Auch als Tee lässt sich die Ernte im Herbst verwenden, eine der wenigen Nutzpflanzen am Teich.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo

Heute hat meine Sumpfgladiole zum ersten mal geblüht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hi Ferdinand,

wird nun bald Zeit die "Sumpfgladiole" (Schizostylis coccinea) aus dem Teich zu nehmen (wenn die ersten Nachtfröste kommen) und kühl im Haus zu überwintern. Dann blüht sie noch bis Weihnachten weiter

MfG Frank


----------



## Ferdinand (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Was bis Weihnachten ?!! wow gut  Super Pflanze Danke für die Info.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*



Ferdinand schrieb:


> Was bis Weihnachten ?!! wow gut  Super Pflanze Danke für die Info.



Hi,

das liegt an der Herkunft Südafrika. Diese Iridaceae ist ein Kurztagsblüher wie viele Pflanzen aus dem Süden Südamerikas, Südafrika, Australien. Wenn da nach den heißen Sommern die Tage kürzer werden ist das für die Pflanzen (z.B Weihnachtsstern, __ Ritterstern - die hießigen __ Amaryllis, __ Riemenblatt ect) ein Hinweis das es kühler und feuchter wird - somit bessere Wuchs und auch bessere Keimbedingungen für den Nachwuchs bevorstehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schön blühende Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen*

Hallo,

mit Schizostylis coccinea gibt es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen was die Winterhärte angeht. Die Winterhärte scheint mit der Bodenfeuchtigkeit zu tun zu haben und natürlich auch mit den jeweiligen Klonen. Bei mir ist die Pflanze nicht zuverlässig winterhart, aber nur 30 km weiter in Augsburg kenne ich zwei Gärten in denen sie problemlos über den Winter kommt. Meistens sind Pflanzen dann nicht zuverlässig winterhart wenn sie im Winter zu feucht stehen - bei Schizostylis coccinea scheint es gerade umgekehrt zu sein, sie braucht Bodenfeuchte um über den Winter zu kommen.


----------

